# Anyone travelling from St. Jean to Kingston or beyond next weekend?



## hathor3 (12 Mar 2013)

If so, my husband would love to pitch in some gas money for a ride! 

Thanks


----------



## Ra3 (14 Mar 2013)

Thanks hun, I found a ride though.


----------

